# Snowdrop and Sunrise Express. Now Booking.



## Philip Whiteman (1 Nov 2010)

*Sunrise Express and Snowdrop Express Audaxes* 


*....the only audax you should be thinking about this winter!*


A superb event to help you blow out those winter cobwebs, get some winter training or merely enjoy a leisurely ride through the crisp and hopefully sunny weather. The routes start at Hartlebury in North Worcestershire and head off to circuit the Vale of Evesham 


This is a popular audax with around 200 riders and only one of a few at this time of year. So make sure you book a place as soon as you can, you can do this _online _and for only £7 (£5 for AUK, BC or CTC members).


*Full Details:*
*
http://www.beaconrcc.org.uk/audax/express/index.html


The Events - 19th February 2011*

Our two events, the Sunrise Express and the Snowdrop Express, are both 123km in length and they follow the same route, but travelling in opposite directions. The start times are staggered as follows to give riders a choice and to ease congestion at the HQ.

Sunrise Express. 08.30. 123km clockwise

Snowdrop Express. 09.00. 123km anti-clockwise 


*How to Enter

*Via Paypal from the Beacon RCC website or by downloading the snail mail entry form. 


*The Route:*


----------



## jimboalee (1 Nov 2010)

Righty O.

I rode this ride when it was compacted snow.

The organiser allowed a direct route to Upton through Worcester. Was that 2007?


----------



## Philip Whiteman (1 Nov 2010)

jimboalee said:


> Righty O.
> 
> I rode this ride when it was compacted snow.
> 
> The organiser allowed a direct route to Upton through Worcester. Was that 2007?



In case of heavily iced lanes, I have gritted contingency plan just in case rather like 2007. In the event of the roads being totally blocked by snow, I will also allow the route to be ridden under permanent conditions up until the beginning of April. Worcestershire CC allege that they have enough road salt this year.

As far as I can gather, throughout the event's history, it was only cancelled on one occasion due to weather. So fingers crossed.


----------



## jimboalee (2 Nov 2010)

Hey Doc.

You've catagorised this ride ( according to the AUK calendar ) as a BP... Brevet Populaire... 

But you've assigned it Rando speeds 15 - 30 kmh  .

I had though of riding my BSA 20 with a big flask of soup in the backbag.


----------



## Philip Whiteman (3 Nov 2010)

Interesting point. I had inherited the 15-30kph specification and chose to simply repeat it.

Upon investigation, I discovered that the events used to use the lower range but feedback from riders indicated that it was too limited bearing in mind the nature of the course. One audaxer at the time mentioned that he felt uneasy with the change initially has since realised that it was not a problem. We also had the added complication of the HQ Cafe needing to close late afternoon. Whilst the route has some little bumps and lumps, overall it is not particularly hilly and participants generally make quick progress. As I understand it, since the change we have not suffered 'timed out' participants. 

If you are concerned about the soup in relation to the speed of route, have you thought about using the latest in light weight soups


----------



## Philip Whiteman (10 Nov 2010)

This is a quick note to add that places are selling fast. I expect to close this event to entries within the next few weeks. Of the two audaxes, the Sunrise Express has the greatest number of places left.


----------



## jimboalee (10 Nov 2010)

I have just coughed up for five years membership ( if the world lasts that long ), so my entry will be in the post tonight, or I might deliver it by bike after Sunday's Rememberance Service in Centenary Square.


----------



## Banjo (14 Nov 2010)

Having to map read will obviously slow you up a bit but the lower 15km limit seems easilly achievable on a fairly flat course.Allways presuming you dont get lost of course  

Will have to see if I can rearrange a few things and give it a go unless its sold out.


----------



## jimboalee (15 Nov 2010)

Banjo said:


> *Having to map read* will obviously slow you up a bit but the lower 15km limit seems easilly achievable on a fairly flat course.Allways presuming you dont get lost of course
> 
> Will have to see if I can rearrange a few things and give it a go unless its sold out.


The ride is in the middle of winter, so you'll be wearing long sleeves.
What you do is get four different colour highlight pens and highlight in turn the instructions on the routesheet.

At the start of a section, you fold the routesheet so you can see the multicoloured instructions for the next section, put it in a plastic bag and rubber band it to your left forearm.
The colours will help you to keep track of where you are.

Alternatively, there will be a chap on a BSA 20 going quite slowly with a Garmin Edge. Keep him in sight.


----------



## Banjo (15 Nov 2010)

jimboalee said:


> The ride is in the middle of winter, so you'll be wearing long sleeves.
> What you do is get four different colour highlight pens and highlight in turn the instructions on the routesheet.
> 
> At the start of a section, you fold the routesheet so you can see the multicoloured instructions for the next section, put it in a plastic bag and rubber band it to your left forearm.
> ...



Just entered The Snowdrop . Looking forward to it now, hope we dont need to use the gritted alternative route  

Which one are you on ?


----------



## Philip Whiteman (15 Nov 2010)

Banjo said:


> Just entered The Snowdrop . Looking forward to it now, hope we dont need to use the gritted alternative route
> 
> Which one are you on ?



Thanks for the entry. Look forward to seeing you.

In terms of following routes, here are some tips:

- Stick with someone who knows the route card holder, GPS or knows the route (you will meet plenty);
- If you are likely to become a regular audaxer but would not wish to buy GPS then consider a mini-map holder, see: http://www.sjscycles.co.uk/mini-map-1-map-holder-9-x-15-cm-with-klickfix-bracket-prod652/

If riding any sportive or audax type of event in an unfamilar area, I usually carry a torn out page from an old road atlas in case I go off route by accident.


----------



## AlanW (15 Nov 2010)

Philip Whiteman said:


> - Stick with someone who knows the route card holder, GPS or knows the route (you will meet plenty);



Just make sure that they are not wearing transparent shorts.....

(Private joke, ah Phil)


----------



## Banjo (15 Nov 2010)

Philip Whiteman said:


> Thanks for the entry. Look forward to seeing you.
> 
> In terms of following routes, here are some tips:
> 
> ...



Thanks for that. Think I will have a tinker with a bit of perspex and some cable ties to make a route card holder.Kind of them to give the dimensions of it in the advert.


----------



## andy_wrx (16 Nov 2010)

I made one with a bit of plywood, couple of cableties and bulldog clips. 

The Garmin-equipped in the club scathingly call it 'Garmin 0.1', then argue amongst themselves as their GPS devices don't quite agree about distances and whether it's this left turn or the one in 200m or the one we've just passed...

Most routesheets are printed on A4 but you fold into quarters, gives you the sortof size you need.


----------



## Speicher (16 Nov 2010)

jimboalee said:


> Hey Doc.
> 
> You've catagorised this ride ( according to the AUK calendar ) as a BP... Brevet Populaire...
> 
> ...



You will pass very close to (you may even go right past) Revills Farm Shop, Bourne Road, Defford. They are Cyclist Friendly and have a cafe for soups etc iirc. You won't have time to stop there either, will you?


----------



## jimboalee (16 Nov 2010)

Speicher said:


> You will pass very close to (you may even go right past) Revills Farm Shop, Bourne Road, Defford. They are Cyclist Friendly and have a cafe for soups etc iirc. You won't have time to stop there either, will you?



Is that before or after the railway bridge? The route turns left after Eckington and Birlingham.

The cafe in Upton is small and there is always a queue, so I don't stop there very long. 
I used to stop at Riverside Caravan Park and cadge some hot water off Horrace or Barry, but the caravan site was swept away in the floods.
I shall check out Revills.

Better still, I can make it the turn point on a 100 DIY.


----------



## Speicher (16 Nov 2010)

After Eckington and Birlingham (you are going clockwise) you turn left onto the A4101 for a short distance. After the railway bridge you turn left onto a smaller road, which iirc, takes you past Revills. Revills is about 300 yards from the junction, on the left. 

It is not easy for me to work out because Phillip's map is very small.

Revills is Cyclist Friendly but does not have oodles of space. The owner is a cyclist.


----------



## Philip Whiteman (16 Nov 2010)

Speicher said:


> After Eckington and Birlingham (you are going clockwise) you turn left onto the A4101 for a short distance. After the railway bridge you turn left onto a smaller road, which iirc, takes you past Revills. Revills is about 300 yards from the junction, on the left.
> 
> It is not easy for me to work out because Phillip's map is very small.
> 
> Revills is Cyclist Friendly but does not have oodles of space. The owner is a cyclist.



Yep, the route does pass Revills as in previous years - but seating is limited. Additionally, the route will also take you past the excellent tea room in Croome Park about three miles north of Upton en-route to Hartlebury (Sunrise) or before reaching Upton (Snowdrop). 

Croome Park: http://www.nationaltrust.org.uk/mai...rk/w-croomepark-gettingthere/w-croome-map.htm

Revills: http://www.revillsfarmshop.co.uk/

If it were not for the fact that the Upton Cafe have been solid supporters of the event over the years, I would have probably changed the control to Croome Park and routed the event around the back of Bredon Hill before Evesham. It is an excellent cake stop.


----------



## Philip Whiteman (17 Nov 2010)

/.... I forgot to add. Revills sell the most excellent Scotch Eggs from the and Made Scotch Egg Company. Just make sure you stuff an extra one in your bag/rear pockets for the organiser


----------



## Speicher (17 Nov 2010)

They sell lots of most excellent things.


----------



## deanrider (17 Nov 2010)

jhghgfmhygfjhyfkuyhgfjhf


----------



## Norry1 (17 Nov 2010)

Just entered


----------



## Turning Worm (14 Dec 2010)

Yippee, I have entered successfully. 

After the recent and current cold snap, hopefully this audax will give me the chance blow the cobwebs away. If the weather remains icy, at least I can take the gritted diversionary route and still get some miles into the legs.


----------



## paraffinlamps (14 Dec 2010)

Entered as well ,earlier on in the year .First Audax and looking forward to it


----------



## Banjo (30 Dec 2010)

paraffinlamps said:


> Entered as well ,earlier on in the year .First Audax and looking forward to it



iT wil be my first attempt at an audax as well.I am still not fully recovered from flu I had weeks ago so will be trying to get some mileage in soon .

One tip would be dont follow a bloke with glasses on a white Scott Spedster . you could visit previously unmapped parts of wildest Worcestershire if you do.


----------



## Philip Whiteman (4 Jan 2011)

Only thirty or so places left on each of the two rides. They will fill soon.


----------



## BrumJim (4 Jan 2011)

Bullet bitten, and Snowdrop for me. What is everyone else doing?

It'll help me get fit for ski-ing the following weekend, and give me a target during these cold winter days.


----------



## Garz (4 Jan 2011)

Anyone seen/heard from jimboalee?


----------



## Speicher (4 Jan 2011)

I will possibly be milling about at Croome Park. Loitering being easier there than at Revills.

I will wear, or carry my Cycle Chat hat.


----------



## BrumJim (4 Jan 2011)

Cycle Chat top, methinks. See what the weather is like.


----------



## Speicher (4 Jan 2011)

I can see that we would all need some way of recognising each other.


----------



## Wobblers (6 Jan 2011)

BrumJim said:


> Bullet bitten, and Snowdrop for me. What is everyone else doing?
> 
> It'll help me get fit for ski-ing the following weekend, and give me a target during these cold winter days.



Now there's a coincidence, I signed up for the Snowdrop back in November! Well it's only 15 miles from my house so even I shouldn't get lost cycling to the start. Probably.

You'll recognise me as that befuddled looking bloke on a VN Yukon going in the wrong direction...


----------



## AlanW (7 Jan 2011)

Sunrise for me...........


----------



## Banjo (7 Jan 2011)

I do a lot of my winter riding on a Trek Hybrid as its more robust and has rack and bags for spare clothing, flask etc. Do many/any do Audaxes on Hybrid bikes?

I use Michelin City Pilot tyres on the Trek during winter, they are very tough and grip well but weigh a kilogram each believe it or not.I would put my summertime Bontrager racelights back on if i do use the Trek.

If the weather looks not too bad I will bring the Scott roadbike anyway but if heavy rain is likely to have spread mud everywhere or theres any chance of snow/ice I would rather be on the Trek.

Any advice welcomed.


----------



## paraffinlamps (7 Jan 2011)

To be honest I was going to do exactly the same thing Banjo. Road bike if weather ok ,old Raleigh discovery with hybrid tyres if wet, muddy etc.


----------



## Wobblers (12 Jan 2011)

Banjo said:


> I do a lot of my winter riding on a Trek Hybrid as its more robust and has rack and bags for spare clothing, flask etc. Do many/any do Audaxes on Hybrid bikes?
> 
> I use Michelin City Pilot tyres on the Trek during winter, they are very tough and grip well but weigh a kilogram each believe it or not.I would put my summertime Bontrager racelights back on if i do use the Trek.
> 
> ...



The one audax I've been on had most people on road bikes: but that was in summer in fine, warm weather! Pictures from last year's Snowdrop show quite a few people on hybrids. I doubt there'd be a problem.

I do quite a lot of cycling on those roads: usually 23 mm tyres are fine. Some roads are quite bad though - I'd leave the City Pilot tyres on as long as they don't slow you down. Having a set of robust grippy tyres is definitely an advantage in this sort of weather!

If the weather's bad, I'll probably be on the Dawes Galaxy with 32 mm marathon plusses...


----------



## Philip Whiteman (14 Jan 2011)

I am amost up to maximum numbers allowable on the Sunrise Express. Any riders considering this event will need to enter ASAP and via Paypal from the Beacon website. Postal entries may not arrive in time before closure. I currently have around 30 spaces left on the Snowdrop. 



McWobble said:


> You'll recognise me as that befuddled looking bloke on a *VN Yukon* going in the wrong direction...




*Good taste*. Perhaps I ought to consider discounts for VN riders. I have just bought a Yukon from Echelon and I am most satisfied. 

Bikes on Beacon RCC's audaxes of the past have been ecclectic. Anything for pro-level time trials bikes (not recommended) down to the humble Brompton or MTB. Last year there was even a threat of somebody riding a Flying Gate. A lot people manage to get around on normal race tyres even though the route may potholed and a bit muddy.


----------



## Norry1 (14 Jan 2011)

So, it looks to me like the list is as follows:

*Sunrise*: AlanW, ParaffinLamps

*Snowdrop*: Banjo, BrumJim, McWobble, Norry1

*Unspecified*: Jimboalee, Turning Worm

*Spectator*: Speicher


Is that right?

Martin


----------



## AlanW (14 Jan 2011)

Norry1 said:


> So, it looks to me like the list is as follows:
> 
> Sunrise: AlanW
> Snowdrop: Banjo, BrumJim, McWobble, Norry1
> ...



Only me on the early shift then!


----------



## Speicher (14 Jan 2011)

I know I am a regular poster on this forum, but for the purposes of this event, I am a spectator. I will be at either Croome Park, or Revills. At Croome Park I will be less conspicuous as a loiterer with intent (to meet other Cycle Chat forummers).


----------



## paraffinlamps (14 Jan 2011)

I`m on the sunrise as well Alan .I`ll most likely be on my old Raleigh discovery Hybrid/Mtb if not I`ll be on a ribble 7005 .


----------



## Banjo (23 Jan 2011)

Norry1 said:


> So, it looks to me like the list is as follows:
> 
> *Sunrise*: AlanW, ParaffinLamps
> 
> ...



Jimbo said he is doing the Sunrise in an earlier post.


----------



## Banjo (24 Jan 2011)

jimboalee said:


> Hey Doc.
> 
> You've catagorised this ride ( according to the AUK calendar ) as a BP... Brevet Populaire...
> 
> ...



Worked it out with a calculator first control on Snowdrop is Stables Tea Rooms at 44.8 km control should close at 3hrs. (12 midday)

Second control Raphaels Cafe at 75,6 km closes 5 hrs (2pm)

Finish at 120.1 kms Hartlebury Trading Estate Cafe closes 8 hrs (5pm)

Please dont take my calculations as gospel  maths was never my strong subject.

Is it luck or organization that it comes out at such round figures? I havent worked out the control opening times as theres no way that will be an issue for me


----------



## Norry1 (24 Jan 2011)

Banjo said:


> Jimbo said he is doing the Sunrise in an earlier post.




You sure? I've checked back through a couple of times and can't see it. Probably me being blind.

Martin


----------



## Banjo (24 Jan 2011)

Just remembered jimbo told me that in a Private Message sorry to have had you scouring the thread.

He has been noticably absent on here lately.


----------



## Norry1 (24 Jan 2011)

Ta, I'll update


----------



## Philip Whiteman (15 Feb 2011)

Just a quick note to say, riders entered to these events are advised to arrive with plenty of time to spare for registering before the 8.30 or 9.00am starts. With 240 riders expected, the audax controllers at GHQ are going to have their work cut out. <BR itxtNodeId="772"><BR itxtNodeId="771">With the mild conditions forecasted, it will hopefully be a good turnout with few DNSs.<BR itxtNodeId="770"><BR itxtNodeId="769">


----------



## Banjo (16 Feb 2011)

Could we be this lucky ?


----------



## Norry1 (16 Feb 2011)

A few days ago it was forecasting heavy snow!


----------



## Banjo (16 Feb 2011)

Norry1 said:


> A few days ago it was forecasting heavy snow!



I saw that then looked again the following day and there was no mention of cold weather at all. I am glad you posted that because I was beginning to think my memory was playing tricks on me.

Mind you this is Britain so anything is possible.I havent put the long johns and fleeces away for the season just yet  . 

I have a 120 mile drive to Hartlebury mostly on motorway so I intend leaving home 0600 to arrive in good time for the 0900 start. Would be good to have a chinwag with other cc ers at the start. I will be in a faded red astra White Scott Speedster Yellow endura jacket black tights/ shorts.






Distinctive feature is the bag cabletied to the seat bar carrier.


----------



## BrumJim (16 Feb 2011)

Two concerns:
1) Whilst being very positive at the start of the week, BBC Weather is now showing heavy rain for Birmingham. On the positive side, it is also showing white cloud for Kidderminster, but still not far from the Brum Heavy Rain.

2) Can't find the Bridge House Tea Rooms, Upton upon Severn on Google Street View. Hoping there may be a few cyclists around who have been there before.


I'll be wearing my CC cycle top (probably - only one I have with back pockets, driving a blue Vauxhall Corsa, on a Silver Specialized Allez 16. Sadly it will be too late for me to sport a rakish moustache, so will be sporting my usual No.2 cut with a fast receding hairline. Hair colour is now a sadly more brownish red by the day.


----------



## Philip Whiteman (18 Feb 2011)

BrumJim said:


> 2) Can't find the Bridge House Tea Rooms, Upton upon Severn on Google Street View. Hoping there may be a few cyclists around who have been there before.



It is just here:

http://www.streetmap.co.uk/map.srf?...archp=ids.srf&dn=802&ax=385216&ay=240698&lm=0


----------



## Wobblers (18 Feb 2011)

The Met Office have vacillated between rain, heavy rain and showers all week, bless them! Which means it'll probably snow.  It, allegedly, will improve during the day, and they do seem to overdo it when forecasting rain. Hopefully it will be okay. I'll look out the goretex paclite anyway...

You'll recognise me, I'll be the one going the wrong way!


----------



## Norry1 (19 Feb 2011)

Well, back home now with my feet up, and have to say I thoroughly enjoyed this ride. Weather was awful as I drove to Hartlebury but cleared nicely as the ride went on.

Organisation and routing were excellent and it was good to chat to quite a few riders.

I rode round with a friend from work (not on CC) and joined up with BrumJim and Banjo for a lot of the ride - good to meet you fellas.

As it was going to be my longest ever ride, I planned to keep my HR in Zones 1 and 2, but that went out the window  and we pushed on as the ride went on.

So, my first Audax but not my last.

Martin


----------



## paraffinlamps (19 Feb 2011)

A nice ,albeit wet and muddy ,ride today .Did the sunrise ,didn`t see any sunrising but saw lots of snowdrops



.Have to say organisation was great at HQ and checkpoints and the bread pudding at the first stop was lovely .Had the pleasure of meeting Graham ( Banjo ) before the start ,unfortunately he was doing snowdrop so only spoke for a short while ,lovely chap though and dedicated to his cycling .That was some distance you travelled mate .Route was very good with just the right mixture of hills .Well done to Philip and Beacon RCC . 
Neil


----------



## AlanW (19 Feb 2011)

paraffinlamps said:


> A nice ,albeit wet and muddy ,ride today........



Understatement.........!

I did the Sunrise as well, and as usual a cracking well organized event by the Beacon RC, thanks to Phil and Lisa for a top job. Although I admit to suffering like a dog in the last few miles, and that last climb is nothing short of flippin' evil. 

I also did a few extra miles, I turned left at the crossroads on the A38, instead of going straight over towards Upton. 

Went down the A38 for about 1 1/2 miles before I realized that I had dropped a clanger...


----------



## Banjo (19 Feb 2011)

Great day ouit.Mostly very light traffic on the route. Well organized good cafes for the controls.

Nice to meet some cyclechatters on the ride hope you all enjoyed it as much as I did.

That was my first audax but wont be the last. 

that last little climb close to the end took all my willpower not to walk.

If you could just move the venue to the Vale of Glamorgan it would be perfect.


----------



## BrumJim (20 Feb 2011)

Dear Worcestershire County Council:

This letter precedes a package that will be delivered by Parcel Force shortly.

I took part in an Audax (organised cycle event) on Saturday. Whilst it was great run to ride 75 miles of some of the finest quiet roads in England, observing some of the wonderful countryside you have in your great county, when I got home, I found I had inadvertently taken a good proportion of your wonderful roads home with me to Birmingham. I carefully washed my bike of all this grime last night, and centrifuged out the non-water component. Please will you accept with my apologies my light-fingered (light-framed?) attitude towards your wonderful road, and agree to return the grime from whence it came, without taking any further action. 

Oh, and PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE do not add any on the lane from Addis Lane to Elmbridge. That hill there is totally unnecessary and far too steep already.


----------



## BrumJim (20 Feb 2011)

Norry1 said:


> As it was going to be my longest ever ride, I planned to keep my HR in Zones 1 and 2, but that went out the window  and we pushed on as the ride went on.



Your fault. Not mine!

Thanks for the company.

Oh, yes, and thanks to all to helped to organise this event. Perfect for shaking off the winter sloth, and great for getting me fit for ski-ing next week.

And what do Rafael's put in their coffee cake? Last leg should have nearly killed me, but I still had plenty (well, 'enough' to be more honest) in the tank for the last hill, and legs aren't complaining at all this morning.


----------



## Banjo (20 Feb 2011)

Jim if I ride with you again you are limited to only half a bit of cake per stop  

Enjoyed the ride so much i have just entered another one . A few big climbs on this one but at least there honest mountains and not sneaky little ones put there to catch you out when you thought you were coasting for home  

Rhonnda Traverse Sunday 10 th of April My link


----------



## Philip Whiteman (22 Feb 2011)

A big thanks to all those riders that participated in the Snowdrop and Sunrise Express Audaxes last Saturday. 

I can honestly say that Lisa and I enjoyed running the event - and your kind comments made it all the better.

Anyway, here is a brief run down:

The worry about running such an event at this time of year was the threat of snow and ice. Thank god that did not happen this year. Instead the day started off subject to heavy rain which was enough to deter about one third of all entrants. But the weather rapidly improved and but what I can gather, whilst the roads were grubby, there was an excellent sense of camaraderie. Out of the 240 entrants we had 140 riders on the day. "I counted them all out; and I counted them all in". Everyone finished. 

The good thing about this audax is the ecclectic mix of riders from novice riders who had only ever ridden a few miles in their life to hardened triathletes. Indeed, on the last score, one guy was using it as a training ride for his mega-triathlon from London to Paris next summer. Equally pleasing, it was good to see riders that were new to audax such as 'Banjo'. Bikes ranged from a Flying Gate and some humble old steel frames to swish carbon frames. Times for completing the 123km circuit ranged from 3-35 to 10-45 (with three riders being 'timed out'). There were no accidents (thank God!), a few punctures and only one serious mechanical failure. 

The cafes were happy too! The bomb proof transport cafe at Hartlebury had never seen so much trade in one day. Comments were given on never seeing so many people eat beans on toast in their life!

People appreciated the route and therefore see little point in revising it for 2012. The 2011 route had been modified over last year's event to avoid some terribly potholed lanes.

IMPORTANT DATES FOR DIARY: OTHER BEACON RCC AUDAX EVENTS

*Cotswolds Audaxes: 19th June*. 100/150 & 200km. All start from South Birmingham to the Cotswolds, obviously!
*Snowdrop and Sunrise Express 2012*. 18th February 2012.


----------



## Wobblers (23 Feb 2011)

Thanks Philip for the great day.

I must admit I thought about a DNS when I first looked out the window at the rain when I got up and again whilst splashing my way down a very wet A456, but the weather forecast was for it to improve - and it did, just before I got to Hartlebury!

My plans for a gentle pootle round with the CC Snowdrop mob were quickly scuppered thanks to missing the start for a quick toilet stop, the byzantine one way system and mis-reading the garmin so I ended up on the Sunrise route. Doh! So, yes, as predicted, I _was_ that bloke going round the wrong way!

The faultless organisation and cafes more than made up for it though. I got back home ten hours after setting out with 112 miles on the bike computer, tired but happy.


----------

